# Cabin Fever! This Winter has been wicked!



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not sure who's got it worse? Me or Blaze (12 wks) today my 91/2 yr Frenchie Theo is totally cool with chilling by the fire! Even short walks are too much for poor Blaze . We've gone to some high school sporting events( Wrestling and BB). But Gah! Getting tired of being inside!!! Going to visit my parents for a few days. But still too cold to be out. Wind chills are well below zero yet again! April cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

Same here. I've got a 12-wk old boy who can barely stand to do his business outside before coming back in. I really thought we'd get a week or two of a thaw this month, but there's nothing yet on the horizon...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny LOVES the snow but when I took her outside this morning to clean off my car, she couldn't wait to get back inside. It was below zero with windchill. The only time of day she can play outside is of course while we are at work. Dozer in the other hand hates being outside ever.


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Agree on all counts! Up in Northern Minnesota we have only had a handful of days above ten degrees and the windchills are most always below zero. There are long stretches of days where we can't even take Penny for a short walk, which makes me feel so bad because I can tell she's bored. We play, run around the house, play find it, and work on tricks but it's not quite the same as running through the woods. Spring (or even 20 degree temps!) cannot come soon enough! 

On the plus side, Penny LOVES when the plow trucks come rumbling past our window!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I always think I would love it to snow here. Then I read these posts and change my mind. I have my back door open at the moment , and June is sunning in the yard.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Out the door - long gun & hunting cloths !!!!!PIKE is going 2 work - he loves it - in pj's - open the door & he does his busness - & back home again - you have 2 give them a choice - 1st choice - go 2 work - hunt - bumber drills - dead bird ? - work is what they were bred 4 - me - the fireplace looks GOOD - LOL -


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ya there's 'winter' and then there's 'polar vortex winter'  the wind chill is -32 where we are now. . I love snow too, but this is more like the Antarctic this year!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm with you TR. Whenever I start missing the beautiful snowy winters of my college days in Minnesota I hear about negative wind chills and am thankful to be back in the south. Scout, my sister, and I had a lovely lunch outside today. Is that rubbing it in too much?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

And I thought it was cold here in Georgia! 

But seriously, it has been very, very cold, even here in the South. We are about to enter another horrible deep freeze until Saturday. Our dogs are fine, I'm the wimp that doesn't like to be out there with them when the wind is howling. 

Dreaming of warmer weather. 8)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I don't know-It has been like -21 here in London Ontario. Dharma has acquired a pair of Muttlucks and has had to learn to wear them rather quickly. The poor dog can't figure out how to get off of all 4 feet and her bum at the same time. It is funny to watch her but you know it is JUST WAAAYYYY TOOO COLD! She wears as much clothing as I do when we have to go out.


----------

